# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  Antenna test 5/8 vs Ground Plane (fm band)

## Γιώργος 231

Πολλα διαβασαμε πολλα εχουμε γραψει, ομως η πραξη τι λεει ?

*5/8 comet  vs  G.P sirio*

6 σημεια ληψης - 
διαφορετικης αποστασης (απο 290 μετρα εως 4 χλμ)
διαφορετικου υψους (εκπομπη στα 25 μετρα ληψη απο 5 μετρα εως 47 μετρα)

*Τι λετε να δουμε ?*  :Rolleyes: 

Ετοιμαζω αναλυτες γεφυρες ιστους κεραιες και ξεκιναω το τεστ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Σημεια ληψης των 2 κεραιων

Α αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 290  μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 29 μ
Β αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 580  μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 05 μ
Γ αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 1160 μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 10 μ
Δ αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 1610 μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 47 μ
Ε αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 3250 μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 20 μ
Ζ αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 4070 μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 32 μ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Τροφοδοσια κεραιων με 15 watt (επιστροφες 0)
Υψος εκπομπης 25 μετρα (απο την θαλασσα)
Ληψη παντα με οπτικη επαφη και μακρια απο εμποδια

Η εκπομπη δεν θα γινει στις κεραιες ταυτοχρονα , αλλα , θα μπει πρωτα η μια κεραια και μετα η αλλη στον ιδιο ιστο
στην ιδια συχνοτητα.

----------


## spa

ναι σε καλα γιωργο που κανεις τις δοκιμεσ με τησ κεραιεσ για να μασ φυγουν και σε εμασ η αποριεσ με την 5/8

----------


## jeik

ελα , ξεκινααααααα.................

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> ελα , ξεκινααααααα.................



Παρε αδεια αυριο το πρωι και ελα να μετραμε παρεα ...

----------


## POWERFUL

Πάντα μου αρέσουν οι συγκρίσεις. Καλή επιτυχία περιμένω τα αποτελέσματα που θα βγάλεις. Έχω δουλέψει και τις δυο κεραίες για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα . όταν ανακοινώσεις τα αποτελέσματα θα σου πω σε τι είχα καταλήξει εγώ τότε. 
Καλό είναι να κάνεις  την σύγκριση και σε κατοικημένη περιοχή με πολυκατοικίες και μεγάλα κτίρια εκεί θα δεις τρελά πράγματα.

----------


## electron

Αυτό είναι το θέμα που περιμέναμε πολύ καιρό. Αναμένουμε με ενδιαφέρον τα αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Γιαννη και υπολοιποι φιλοι, κι εγω θελω να δω τις μετρησεις.
Σε 1 ωρα ξεκιναω για την περιοχη δοκιμων.
αυριο θα εχω τα νουμερα, τα οποια, θα τα στειλω μεσω τηλεφωνου στο τζεικ για να τα παρουσιασει.

Απο εκει και περα, ο καθε ενας μας , ας βγαλει και ας γραψει τα συμπερασματα του. 

υγ
τι σκατα θα κανει η 5/8 ?

----------


## jeik

Αυτες  ειναι  οι  μετρησεις  του  Γιώργου231 , οι  τιμες  ειναι  σε  db

---------------------------------------------5/8------GP----ΔΙΠΟΛΟ
Α απ π δ 290 μ, υψ ληψ (απο θαλ) 29 μ >>>>> 60 >>>> 64 >>>> 65
Β απ π δ 580 μ, υψ ληψ (απο θαλ) 05 μ >>>>> 53 >>>> 44 >>>> 54
Γ απ π δ 1160 μ, υψ ληψ (απο θαλ) 10 μ >>>> 58 >>>> 59 >>>> 60 
Δ απ π δ 1610 μ, υψ ληψ (απο θαλ) 47 μ >>>> 60 >>>> 57 >>>> 67
Ε απ π δ 3250 μ, υψ ληψ (απο θαλ) 20 μ >>>> 40 >>>> 40 >>>> 50
Ζ απ π δ 4070 μ, υψ ληψ (απο θαλ) 32 μ >>>> 38 >>>> 54 >>>> 57

----------


## spa

Πάντα μου αρέσαν οι συγκρίσεις,ωραια αποτελεσματα .

----------


## electron

Ευχαριστούμε για τα ενδιαφέροντα αποτελέσματα, από τα οποία τελικά προκύπτει ότι το δίπολο είναι σαφώς καλύτερο από τις άλλες δύο κεραίες. Αυτό καταρρίπτει και το μύθο για την 5/8 και την gp. Πρακτικά σε δικές μου δοκιμές έχω διαπιστώσει και γω παρόμοια συμπεριφορά σε σύγκριση δίπολου και gp, απλά με τις μετρήσεις του Γιώργου τις επιβεβαιώνω. Η απορία μου παρέμενε μόνο για την 5/8 που δεν έχω δει στην πράξη.
Καλό είναι από δω και πέρα να μας αναφέρουν κι άλλοι φίλοι τις παρατηρήσεις τους σχετικά με την συμπεριφορά των κεραιών αυτών.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σας, ωραία (και κουραστική) δουλειά!
Αν μπορείτε δώστε και links με τα datasheets των τριών κεραιών για περισσότερους τεχνικούς προβληματισμούς.
Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## jeik

http://www.pcs-electronics.com/comet-wave-p-319.html

http://www.sirioantenne.it/prodotti_...171189&idp=101

Για  την  ground  plane  , δεν  βρηκα  προς  το  παρων  αυτη  που  δοκιμαστηκε.

----------


## spa

καλημερα jeik  σε αυτο το τεστ η gp ηταν η γνωστη τησ sirio μετα  3 radial .

----------


## electron

Αν η gp ήταν και αυτή της sirio, τότε προφανώς μιλάμε γι ΑΥΤΗ.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αυτό το δίπολο που λέτε έχει και μικρή απολαβή 1.8dBd (σε σχέση με απλό δίπολο) γιατί στην κάθετη πόλωση χρησιμοποιεί τον ιστό σαν έξτρα παθητικό στοιχείο, με πρόταση για τοποθέτηση σε απόσταση λ/4. Αν και στα pdf δεν δίνουν λοβόγραμμα, φαίνεται πιο προσεγμένη κατασκευή.
G

----------


## spa

σωστα τα λεσ GeorgeVita  να τα λεμε για βγενουν σωστα τα Συμπεράσματα, για την καθε κεραια.

----------


## radioamateur

Στην Comet CFM95SL το κεντρικό στοιχείο είναι γειωμένο;
Μπορεί να γίνει μετατροπή για να αντέχει ισχύ 1kw;
Αξίζει σαν κατασκευή;
Αν δεν με απατά η μνήμη μου η SMARTKIT πουλούσε κάποια αντίστοιχη πριν κλείσει το κατάστημα στην Αγ.Κωνσταντίνου...

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Συμφωνώ και εγώ με τον αγαπητό radioamateur. Καμία σχέση δεν υπάρχει στην 5/8 *με γειωμένο* το κεντρικό στοιχείο - καθ'οιονδήποτε τρόπο - σε σχέση με την 5/8 που το κεντρικό της στοιχείο αποτελείται από πηνείο φορτωμένο στη βάση του και *δεν γειώνεται*. Ως εκ τούτου η σύγκριση πρέπει να γίνει με την δεύτερη και "κλασική" όπως εγώ θα την αποκαλούσα.

----------


## spa

καλησπερα αθανοσ ετσι ειναι τα πραγματα με αυτεσ τησ κεραιεσ  υπαρχη και μια αλλη εκδοχη το καθετο χωρησ πηνιο το καθετο να ειναι 3 L 4 ερχετε 50 ωμ χωρησ πηνειο στην βαση .

----------


## tsakmaki

Καταλαβα...
Τζαμπα την αγορασα πριν μια εβδομαδα την 5/8. Αφου τα διπολα πανε πολυ καλυτερα!!!
Βεβαια ο Γιωργος και ο Δημητρης, μετρησανε σε κοντινη αποσταση, και ααπ'οσο ξερω η 5/8 παει καλυτερα μακρια παρα κοντα!!! :Confused1:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :W00t: 
Παιδια, ευχαριστω πολυ για το τεστακι!!
Θα επανελθω συντομα και θα τα πουμε αναλυτικοτερα!!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Πολύ σωστός φίλε spa, και εάν θυμάμαι καλά αυτή που περιγράφεις συμπεριφέρεται περίπου σαν την slim jim ή την Jey pole με τη διαφορά ότι συμπιέζει το λοβό προς τα πάνω εξαιτίας των radials.

----------


## electron

Εφόσον το δίπολο της δοκιμής έχει λιγότερα db από το απλό δίπολο, δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει και μικρότερη απόδοση; Στην δοκιμή μάλλον το αντίθετο διαπιστώνουμε. Επίσης όλα τα δίπολα έτσι κι αλλιώς τοποθετούνται έτσι που να έχουν πάντα πλάτη τον ιστό, επομένως και εδώ δεν συναντάμε κάτι διαφορετικό.
Σχετικά με τα είδη της 5/8 καλό θα ήταν να μας εξηγούσε κάποιος τις διαφορές στο λοβοδιάγραμμα μεταξύ αγείωτου και γειωμένου κεντρικού στοιχείου κι αν αυτό πράγματι επηρεάζει την ακτινοβολία της.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...έχει και μικρή απολαβή 1.8dBd (σε σχέση με απλό δίπολο)...







> Εφόσον το δίπολο της δοκιμής έχει λιγότερα db από το απλό δίπολο, ...



Να διευκρινήσω ότι παραπάνω αναφέρω 'μικρή *απολαβή*' της τάξης του *+1.8dBd* (περισσότερο από απλό δίπολο σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή). Στις μετρήσεις φαίνεται ακόμη καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα (θετικό πάλι).
G

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> http://www.pcs-electronics.com/comet-wave-p-319.html
> 
> http://www.sirioantenne.it/prodotti_...171189&idp=101
> 
> Για  την  ground  plane  , δεν  βρηκα  προς  το  παρων  αυτη  που  δοκιμαστηκε.



καλα ρε, πως δεν ειδες την g.p ?
http://www.sirioantenne.it/prodotti_...8171189&idp=97

----------


## radioamateur

Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε μου ΑΘΑΝΟΣ για την άμεση απάντηση.Δηλαδή η κατασκευή της είναι αντίστοιχη με αυτης τη Τεχνικής Εκλογής
Η εν λόγω κεραία είναι μια χαρά στην περίπτωση που κάποιος θέλει να δοκιμάσει μια κεραία που να μπερδεύεται κυριολεκτικά με vhf uhf. και δεν βγάζει μάτι.
Ψάχνοντας στο διαδίκτυο πέτυχα τις ποιοτικότερες ραδιοερασιτεχνικές κεραίες της Vimer

http://www.elettronia.it/Catalogo-d.asp?cod=B164
http://www.elettronia.it/Catalogo-d.asp?cod=B165
http://www.elettronia.it/Catalogo-d.asp?cod=B163

Θα παρατηρήσατε ότι εδώ η 5/8 είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη ως προς τη γη μέσω του τεράστιου πηνίου. Δεν πιστεύω ο Ιταλος να είναι το χαζός και να βάζει αυτό το τεράστιο πηνίο τυχαία.
Κάποτε είχα ρωτήσει στην Vimer αλλά μου είχαν πει ότι δεν κατασκευάζουν έκδοση για τη ραδιοφωνική μπάντα των FM.
Έτσι λοιπόν αφού το επαναφέρει το θέμα μας εδώ σας υποβάλλω το εξής ερώτημα: Πιστεύετε ότι η έκδοση της κεραίας των 43-50 mhz μπορεί κάποιος να το προσαρμόσει στο εύρος των 20 mhz της μπάντας των FM;
Πριν από καμιά δεκαπενταριά χρόνια είχα κατασκευάσει την 5/8 βάσει του σχεδίου της Τεχνικής Εκλογής με 4 και 8 στοιχεία μέσω προσαρμογής καλωδίου στη βάση αντί για πηνίο. Ομολογουμένως ως απολαβή δεν με ενθουσίασε αλλά είχε πολύ χαμηλά στάσιμα σε μεγάλο εύρος συχνοτήτων.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Λιγα λογια για το τεστ.


*ΤΡΙΧΕΣ – ΦΗΜΕΣ – ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ*

  Αρχικα μετρησα την 5/8 και ειχα την εντυπωση ότι η κεραια ηταν φοβερη.
 Τοσο σιγουρος ημουν οπου ουτε που εβλεπα τα νουμερα του αναλυτη.
  Γυρναω σπιτι,τα βλεπω και  τα αντιγραφω σε ένα χαρτι, βαζω την ground plane και ξανα ξεκινω. 

 Όταν αρχισα τις μετρησεις , ειπα, κατι δεν εκανα καλα.
 Μετραω 2 φορες την GP, γυρναω πισω και ξαναβαζω τη 5/8 και την ξαναμετραω.
  Τα νουμερα των μετρησεων ηταν τα ιδια , αρα ηταν σωστα. 



*Δειτα τα σημεια Α – Β – Ζ των 5/8 & G.P, και  πειτε μου ποια είναι καλλιτερη ! ! ! ! !*
  Αφου το τεστ ειχε τελειωσει, λεω να μετρησω και το «διπολο»
  Οσο για το « διπολο» δεν ηταν διπολο αλλα ηταν yagi γιατι ειχε υπολογισθει η αποσταση διπολου ιστου για να κανει αντανακλαση.
  Και το αστειο ηταν ότι το σημειο Ζ των μετρησεων, οπου το διπολο ειχε την καλλιτερη μετρηση. 

 Αυτό το σημειο ληψης, ηταν, ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ, δηλαδη πολλα db μειον ….


*Συμπερασμα από το τεστ*
  Με ένα και δυο σημεια ληψης, δεν θα βγαλεις σωστο συμπερασμα
  Αν εχεις ελευθερες συχνοτητες, ότι κεραια και να βαλεις, θα εχεις παντου καλο σημα. (ποια η διαφορα του να εχεις σημα 35db ή 75 db) ?
  Μην πετατε ευρω , για κεραιες εμποριου, καντε την κεραια σας μονοι σας. (J pole και Αγιος ο θεος)
  Το τεστ εγινε με εργοστασιακες κεραιες , γιατι συνηθως οι ιδιοκατασκευες δεν ακολουθουν «πιστα» τους τυπους κατασκευης.
  Η επιλογη των σημειων ληψης εγινε με κριτηριο την οπτικη επαφη και την διαφορα υψους (θετικη ή αρνητικη) 
Η κεραιες δεν ειχαν στασιμα και πριν την δοκιμη εγινε ελεγχος με αντεννα αναλιζερ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω στους
Jeik ("αρπαγμενο")για την βοηθεια - 
 & 
sigmacom ("πωλητη" - χαχαχα)
για της συμβουλες
*
ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΟΤΑΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΟ ΤΕΣΤ ΚΕΡΑΙΩΝ ΔΕΚΤΗ*
φυσικα και για συμμετοχες στις μετρησεις.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...  Οσο για το « δίπολο» δεν ήταν δίπολο αλλά ήταν yagi γιατί είχε υπολογιστεί η απόσταση διπόλου ιστού για να κάνει αντανάκλαση.   Και το αστείο ήταν ότι το σημείο Ζ των μετρήσεων, όπου το δίπολο είχε την καλλίτερη μέτρηση. Αυτό το σημείο λήψης, ήταν, ΣΤΟ ΠΙΣΩ ΜΕΡΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΑΙΑΣ



Και για να είμαστε ακριβείς, ποια μέθοδο στήριξης είχες: 
Α: ιστός=ανακλαστήρας
Β: ιστός=πιθανός κατευθυντήρας με κλίση;



Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Α φυσικα, δεν ειμαστε και χθεσινοι

----------


## electron

Κατά συνέπεια και έπειτα από τις διευκρινήσεις που έδωσε ο Γιώργος μάλλον θα πρέπει να δώσουμε τα εύσημα στην gp, δεδομένου ότι το δίπολο είχε στηθεί έτσι που δεν ακτινοβολούσε ως δίπολο κυκλικής εκπομπής.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Γιαννη δες σε παρακαλω αυτο

Δ απ π δ 1610 μ, υψ ληψ (απο θαλ) 47 μ
 5/8 = 60
 GP = 57 
DIPOLO 67

KAI TO ΔΙΠΟΛΟ (που ηταν yagi) "KOITAΓΕ" ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΛΕΥΡΑ

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Και μιας και το τεστ, αφορουσε αυτες τις κεραιες, ας γραψω και τα υπολοιπα.

*5/8 comet antenna,* 
την πουλανε διαφοροι με κοστος απο 100 εως 140 ευρω
Ευκολια συντονισμου ! ! ! ! !
Εχει 3 λεπτα ραντιαλ , Αορατα απο μακρια, και ειναι ελαφρια κεραια.
Αντεχει ως 200 watt, δεν μπορεις να αλλαξεις το κονεκτορα (εχει εσωτερικο πηνιο).
και μπορει να μπει ακριβως πανω απο μια κεραια ληψης , χωρις να "βγαζει ματι"

*sirio - ground plane antenna,* 
την πουλανε διαφοροι με κοστος 55 euro
Ευκολια συντονισμου ! ! ! ! !
Εχει 3 κανονικα ραντιαλ ,και εχει νορμαλ βαρος
Αντεχει ως 500 watt, δυσκολα μπορεις να αλλαξεις τον κονεκτορα
και μπορει να μπει ακριβως πανω απο μια κεραια ληψης , χωρις να "βγαζει ματι"

*sirio dipole antenna,* 
 την πουλανε διαφοροι με κοστος 80 - 100 euro
 Θελει αρκετη ωρα ο συντονισμος της, 
 Εχει πολυ ωραιο συστημα για να μπει σε ιστο
 Λενε οτι αντεχει ως 1000 watt, αλλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως αντεχει αυτην την ισχυ με pl κονεκτορα
Τελος παντων, με λιγη δουλιτσα ο κονεκτορας αλλαζει ....
 Προσωπικα με Ν κονεκτορα, της εχω ριξει εως 1,5 Kwatt, χωρις προβλημα στο gama.

----------


## jeik

> καλα ρε, πως δεν ειδες την g.p ?
> http://www.sirioantenne.it/prodotti_...8171189&idp=97



Nα παρει  :Crying:  , εβλεπα αυτη τη χοντρη μονο  :Blink: .

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Εντέλει δεν μας ανέφερες Γιώργο εάν το κάθετο στοιχείο της COMET γειώνεται.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αν και δεν την μετρησα με ωμομετρο, οχι,
και μεταξυ μας, δεν εχω δει ποτε 5/8 γειωμενη (ουτε στα φμ ουτε στα cb)
Aκομα και οι 5/8 πηνιου που ηξερα, δεν ηταν "γειωμενες.

υγ δεν λεω πως δεν υπαρχουν, λεω πως εγω δεν εχω δει

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Γιώργο για να σε βοηθήσω.....hlektronika.gr/forum/downloads/sv 5_8ant.pdf

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Σε ευχαριστω, ναι την ειδα.
Οποιος την κατασκευασει πρωτος, μου την στελνει κανω τις μετρησεις και του την επιστρεφω ...
πλακα κανω.

Βεβαια η κεραια αυτη, θελει νομιζω μπαλουν για να παιξει.

----------


## spa

καποτε ειχα αγωρασει μια 5/8 απο σμαρτ κιτ αυτοι ηταν με 4 radial  εβγενε σχετικα καλα με 200watt αλλα και αυτοι ειχαι 8 σπειρεσ στην βαση τησ χωρησ να ειναι γειωμένο το πηνειο,, το θεμα ειναι η σωστη 5/8 θελει γειωμενο πηνειο η οχι και ποσ το φτιαχνησ .

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> καποτε ειχα αγωρασει μια 5/8 απο σμαρτ κιτ αυτοι ηταν με 4 radial  εβγενε σχετικα καλα με 200watt αλλα και αυτοι ειχαι 8 σπειρεσ στην βαση τησ χωρησ να ειναι γειωμένο το πηνειο,, το θεμα ειναι η σωστη 5/8 θελει γειωμενο πηνειο η οχι και ποσ το φτιαχνησ .



Δεν υπαρχει σωστο και λαθος
(πχ το κλειστο διπολο ειναι το σωστο ή το ανοικτο)?

----------


## stinggr

Για οποιν θέλει και εχει και το μεράκι για να κατασκευάσει την δική του κεραία, αλλα και για όσους θέλουν να δουνε τα ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ στοιχεία για σχεδον ολους τους τύπους κεραιών, δείτε αυτό το ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού κεραιών απο τον συναδελφο SV1BYO.

http://www.sv1cim.gr/soft/sv1byo_soft/sv1byo_soft.htm

http://www.sv1cim.gr/soft/sv1byo_sof...pSv1byo282.zip


73 de SW1JRT

Υ.Γ. Πάρτε και μία δική μου σελίδα γιά υπολογισμούς απωλειών καλωδίων και στάσιμα που φιλοξενεί ο φίλος μου και συνάδελφος SV1HAO.

http://www.qsl.net/sv1hao/sv1hao.htm

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητε stinggr ,
Πρωτα απ ολα , καλως ηλθες στα ηλεκτρονικα και σ ευχαριστω για τα λινκ.

Το προγραμματακι του γνωστου σου το εχω εδω και καιρο και πολλες φορες, παιρνω απο εκει ιδεες.  :Wink: 

Φυσικα και ειμαι (εγω και πολλοι ακομα) υπερ της κατασκευης μιας κεραιας και οχι μιας ετοιμης. Ομως πολλα παιδια, στις "δικες μας" μπαντες αλλα και στις "δικες σας", αγοραζουν κατι ετοιμο.

Για τα fm λοιπον, που εμεις κανουμε τα πειραματα μας, εκτος των διπολων broadband και μη, οι κεραιες που εκανα το τεστ, ειναι (κατα την γνωμη μου) οι πιο πουλημενες και γνωστες κεραιες και αποτελουν την αρχη για καποιον που ξεκινα πειραματα (μιλαω για τα fm)

Αυτος ηταν ενας απο τους λογους που τις δοκιμασα.
Ο αλλο λογος ηταν, να δω τα αποτελεσματα, και αν καποια απο αυτες ηταν "σουπερ" , θα την εκανα να αντεχει πολλαπλασια ισχυ ή θα την αντεγραφα στα "δικα μου" μετρα (αντοχη 1,5 kwatt)
Εκτος αυτου, οπως εγραψα και παραπισω (μερικα ποστ) εκανα τις δοκιμες με εργοστασιακες κεραιας, γιατι πολλες ιδιοκατακευες δεν ακολουθουν πιστα τους τυπου κατασκευης, αρα, τα πιθανα συμπερασματα, δεν θα αφορουσαν πχ την G.P αλλα την συγκεκριμενη G.P ....καταλαβες.

*Ενα απο τα επομενα τεστ που σχεδιαζω εχει να κανει με την αναλογια του μηκους των ραντιαλς σε μια ground plane (αυτη της sirio)*

Ο λογος που θα το κανω αυτο, ηταν, οτι καποια στιγμη ειχα μια επικοινωνια με τo εργοστασιο της sirio, με θεμα την μετατροπη καποιων κεραιων τους σε διαφορετικες συχνοτητες απο αυτες για τις οποιες εχουν κατασκευαστει και μετρηθει. Καποια στιγμη λοιπον , μου ειπαν οτι, πρεπει να κανω δοκιμες στο μηκος των στοιχειων της τεχνιτης γης και να μην το εχω στανταρτ λ/4.
Μου ειπαν ακομα οτι , εχουν δει στις δικες τους δοκιμες, *οτι οσο πιο μικρα ειναι τα ραντιαλς τοσο πιο χαμηλα βγαζει η κεραια την ακτινοβολια της. Δηλαδη , Λενε οτι το μηκος των ραντιαλ αλλαζει την γωνια του λοβου ακτινοβολιας.*

Δυστυχως, οτι εχω διαβασει, ή ειναι καθαρη θεωρια ή ειναι μονο κατασκευη.

Τελος θα ηθελα να αναφερω, οτι ειναι μεγαλη η χαρα μου, οταν ανθρωποι με γνωσεις απο θεωρια αλλά και πραξη, γραφουν και δινουν την αποψη τους , ακομα και την συμβουλη τους.

υγ
Αναμενω ιδεες για τα επομενα τεστ

----------


## electron

Γιώργο όσον αφορά την gp της sirio, σου έχει βγει βάση των τύπων ή τα μήκη τα έχεις ρυθμίσει βάση της γέφυρας και του λόγου στασίμων;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργο όσον αφορά την gp της sirio, σου έχει βγει βάση των τύπων ή τα μήκη τα έχεις ρυθμίσει βάση της γέφυρας και του λόγου στασίμων;



Γιαννη, ρυθμισα τα στοιχεια απο τον πινακα της σιριο, και μου βγηκε με την μια στην συχνοτητα που ηθελα
Οταν γραφω "μου βγηκε", ο αναλυτης ειχε 1 προς 1 και 50 ω αντισταση.
Ηταν ισως η μοναδικη φορα , που δεν την ακουμπησα καθολου μετα την μετρηση με το αναλιζερ.

Σε γενικες γραμμες, αντε να εχεις 1 με 1,5 ποντους διαφορα απο τον πινακα της σιριο.

----------


## electron

Σε ρωτώ γιατί σε δική μου δοκιμή ενώ τα radials τα είχα ρυθμίσει βάση της συχνότητας, το radiator (κάθετο) χρειάστηκε να το ρυθμίσω σε διαφορετικό μήκος από το θεωρητικό.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Σε ρωτώ γιατί σε δική μου δοκιμή ενώ τα radials τα είχα ρυθμίσει βάση της συχνότητας, το radiator (κάθετο) χρειάστηκε να το ρυθμίσω σε διαφορετικό μήκος από το θεωρητικό.



Ποσο διαφορετικο ?
1 με 2 ποντους ισως.... τριχες.

*Προσοχη, το ειδα αυτην την φορα, το ειχα δει και στο παρελθον.
Καντε ελεγχο στα καλωδια σας.
*
Οταν πηγα να συντονισω την 5/8, εβλεπα τρελλα πραγματα. οχι απο την κεραια, αλλά απο ενα παλιο 213.
Αν εκανα τον συντονισμο με γεφυρα, δεν θα εβλεπα τι συμβαινει, ευτυχως ο αναλυτης μου εδειξε με την μια το προβλημα.

Οταν αλλαξα καθοδο (εβαλα ενα 8 μετρο RG5 :Cool: , ΟΛΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΟΥΣΑΝ ΣΩΣΤΑ.

Συμβουλη - αποψη
Αλλαξτε καθοδους.
Ζουμε το 2010, και τα 213 που καποιοι εχουν ακομα, και παλια ειναι και σιγουρα ολο και καποια υγρασια
θα εχει περασει μεσα.
Ασε που χανουν και αρκετα db σε σχεση με τα νεα καλωδια.
Δειτε (παντα σε σχεση με τις αναγκες σας) τα ECOFLEX 10 & AIRCELL 7

----------


## Νίκος-Λάρισα

Σαν καινούργιος στο φόρουμ έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι απ'οσα μπόρεσα και διάβασα σ'αυτό και σ'άλλα Θέματα
 Για ενα συστημα εκπομπής ενας πομπός παιζει ρολο 50%, η κεραια 30% ,και το καλώδιο 20%,σωστα;
Η κεραια ειναι Θέμα επιλογής για το τι θέλεις να κάνεις,δηλ που,πως και πόσο θελεις νακουστείς.
Αυτο που με μπερδευει ειναι το θέμα καλωδίου. Τελικά θέλει κόψιμο στην επιθυμιτη συχνότητα ή όχι;
Ισχύει το οσο πιο μικρο σε μήκος τοσο πιο καλά ή δεν παίζει ρόλο;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Νικο, δυστυχως, αλλά *το πιο σημαντικο σε μια εκπομπη ειναι το σημειο εκπομπης ...*

τωρα, για τα ποσοστα που γραφεις, ειναι και δεν ειναι ετσι.
Φαντασου ενα σταθμο, που δεν εχει σωστους κονεκτορες ..... τι θα λεγαμε τοτε ?
οτι το πιο σημαντικο ειναι οι κονεκτορες ? ... δεν νομιζω

Δηλαδη, *σε ολα τα τμηματα ενος σταθμου, πρεπει να υπαρχει ισορροπια.*

υγ
φαντασου τον σταθμο σαν ενα στερεοφωνικο και την κεραια σαν τα ηχεια ....

υγ 2
το καλωδιο εκπομπης πρεπει να ειναι οσο το δυνατον πιο μικρο, δηλαδη, να φτανει ανετα ως την κεραια
και να μην περισσευει .
Η πραξη λεει πως δεν κερδιζεις τιποτα με το να το κοψεις για την συχνοτητα σου.
(παρα ταυτα, εγω το υπολογιζω)

----------


## stinggr

Καλημέρα σε όλη την παρέα.
Γιώργο από κατασκευές κεραιών και γενικά ηλεκτρονικών είχα ασχοληθεί πάρα πολύ. Από συστήματα εκπομπής είχα ασχοληθεί κατασκευαστικά με YAGI, Quad και Helical περισσότερο. Ειδικά στις υψηλότερες συχνότητες από 430MHz μέχρι 5GHz. Δυστυχώς όμως δεν έχω πλέων το χρόνο να ασχοληθώ με τον ρεδιοερασιτεχνισμό και τις κατασκευές, αλλά είμαι στην διάθεση της παρέας για οποιαδήποτε απορία. Γιώργο μπορώ να πω ότι έχεις κάνει εξαιρετική δουλειά με τις κεραίες. Για τις κεραίες που δοκίμασες έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο και οι πειραματικές σου μετρήσεις το βεβαιώνουν. Καμία μη κατευθηντική κεραία δεν είναι καλύτερη από ένα δίπολο. (Οι πολλαπλές κεραίες του τύπου 5 χ 5/8 απλά έχουν περισσότερα στοιχεία εκπομπής, γι αυτό εμφανίζουν και μεγαλύτερη απολαβή) Αυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνει ο περισσότερος κόσμος και είναι και σημείο "παραπληροφόρησης" από τις εταιρείες, είναι η σχέση dBd και dBi. Το δίπολο έχει *1* *dBd* gain και *2.15* *dBi* gain. Όταν ένας κατασκευαστής λέει πως η κεραία του έχει 2 dBi, ο κόσμος αυτομάτως πιστεύει πως η εν λόγω κεραία θα του "διπλασιάσει" το σήμα, ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το υποβιβάζει σε σχέση με ένα δίπολο.

----------


## stinggr

[QUOTE=Νίκος-Λάρισα;384890] Σαν καινούργιος στο φόρουμ έχω μπερδευτεί λιγάκι απ'οσα μπόρεσα και διάβασα σ'αυτό και σ'άλλα Θέματα
Για ένα σύστημα εκπομπής ένας πομπός παίζει ρόλο 50%, η κεραια 30% ,και το καλώδιο 20%,σωστα;
Η κεραια ειναι Θέμα επιλογής για το τι θέλεις να κάνεις,δηλ που,πως και πόσο θελεις νακουστείς.
Αυτο που με μπερδευει ειναι το θέμα καλωδίου. Τελικά θέλει κόψιμο στην επιθυμιτη συχνότητα ή όχι;
Ισχύει το οσο πιο μικρο σε μήκος τοσο πιο καλά ή δεν παίζει ρόλο; [/QUOTE]

Κατ' αρχήν, συμφωνώ με όσα είπε ο Γιώργος.
Ένα σύστημα εκπομπής είναι ένα σύνολο. Πρέπει να προσέξεις ΟΛΑ τα σημεία του. Μπορεί να δώσεις μία περιουσία σε ένα τέλειο μηχάνημα και επειδή τσιγκουνεύτηκες τον connector να μην ακούγεσαι ούτε στο διπλανό τετράγωνο.
Πέρα από αυτό, αν θέλεις να κάνεις σωστή δουλειά, πρέπει να είναι "μετρημένη" και η γραμμή μεταφοράς του σήματος σου. (το καλώδιο της κεραίας) Για αυτό τον λόγω οι κατασκευαστές καλωδίων δίνουν μία παράμετρο ανάλογα μα το κάθε καλώδιο. Η παράμετρος αυτή λέγετε "Velocity Factor" ή στα Ελληνικά "Συντελεστής βράχυνσης". Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να εξηγήσω τι είναι το velocity factor. Αυτό που μας ενδιαφέρει είναι ότι πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε την κάθοδο (το καλώδιο της κεραίας) με βάση αυτό το νούμερο. Δεν μπορείς να βάλεις π.χ. 27 μέτρα καλώδιο, γιατί έτσι σε βολεύει. Θα έχεις ανεξήγητα στάσιμα και ανάλογα την ισχύ που θα βάλεις στην κάθοδο, μπορεί να προκαλέσει θέρμανση μέχρι και λιώσιμο του καλωδίου. 
Για να μετρήσεις την κάθοδο σου υπάρχει ο εξής τύπος ((VF*299.792)/FRQ)/2
Δηλαδή πολλαπλασιάζεις το velocity factor με το 299.792 που είναι η ταχύτητα του φωτός. Το νούμερο που θα βρεις το διαιρείς με την συχνότητα λειτουργίας του σταθμού και το νούμερο που βγαίνει το διαιρείς ξανά δια του 2, γι να βρεις το λ/2 του καλωδίου. Αυτό 8α σου δώσει το ελάχιστο μήκος καλωδίου. (περίπου κοντά στο μισό μέτρο). Μετά κοιτάζεις πόσα μέτρα καλωδίου χρειάζεσαι και πολλαπλασιάζεις το λ/2 του καλωδίου μέχρι να φτάσεις στο επιθυμητό μήκος.
Εναλλακτικά, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον υπολογιστή μήκους καθόδου που έχω σε μία σελίδα μου στο:
http://www.qsl.net/sv1hao/RFCalculators.htm

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

ΩΧ ΩΧ ΩΧ

Σωτηρη, στα ηλεκτρονικα εχουν γραφτει πολλες σελιδες σχετικες με τον υπολογισμο του μηκους της καθοδου.
Δυστυχως, καποιες φορες, τα ποστς , δεν ειχαν καλο τελος ..... (κλειδωμα)

Προσωπικα, εγω το υπολογιζω, σε αντιθεση με αυτο που εχει πει ο Τεχνικος Υπευθυνος του wet radio (χαχαχα)
Αλλα και που το μετραω, τσαμπα χρονο χανω - (τι θα συμβει αν αλλαξω συχνοτητα εκπομπης ?)

Νικο Λαρισα, κανε πρωτα ολα τα αλλα (επιλογες μηχανηματων - ρυθμισεις - οργανα)
Κι ασε αυτο για το τελος

υγ
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΩΘΕΙ ΕΜΦΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΟΔΟΥ - ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ

----------


## radioamateur

Συμφωνώ ότι το *το πιο σημαντικο σε μια εκπομπη ειναι το σημειο εκπομπης* και μπορώ να το επιβεβαιώσω.Θα έλεγα τόσο η γεωγραφική θέση, το ύψος κεραίας αλλά κυρίως η περιοχή είναι παίζει ρόλο στις υψηλές συχνότητες.Με ενα transmitter της Belkin που χρησιμοποιείται για τα ipod κατόρθωσα να ακουστω σε μια σημαντική απόσταση εκτός Αθήνας.Εδώ δεν μιλάμε για συντονισμό.Μιλάμε για μια κατάσταστη χύμα με δυο μπαταρίες των 1,5 volts.
Στην Αθήνα δεν ακούγεται ούτε στο διπλανό δωμάτιο...
Όσον αφορά το μήκος των radials...θεωρώ ότι όλα είναι σχετικά...Ενδεχομένως στις νέες κατασκευές τύπου broadband (a larga banda όπως το λένε οι Ιταλοί) τα μήκη να είναι σταθερά βάσει ενγχειριδίου κατασκευαστή κεραίας.Αλλά σε συντονιζόμενα κυκλώματα τύπου Π μπορεί να αλλάξει το μήκος ή και να το προσαρμόσεις.Ποιος κάθεται να κάνει συντονισμούς με τεχνητό φορτίο και μετά να συνδέσει κεραία...

----------


## stinggr

> ΩΧ ΩΧ ΩΧ
> 
> Σωτηρη, στα ηλεκτρονικα εχουν γραφτει πολλες σελιδες σχετικες με τον υπολογισμο του μηκους της καθοδου.
> Δυστυχως, καποιες φορες, τα ποστς , δεν ειχαν καλο τελος ..... (κλειδωμα)
> 
> υγ
> ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΔΩΘΕΙ ΕΜΦΑΣΗ ΣΤΟ ΜΗΚΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΘΟΔΟΥ - ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΡΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ




 Δεν έχω καμία πρόθεση να ξεκινήσω αντιπαράθεση..   :frown: 
*Απλά δήλωσα τα τεχνικά δεδομένα που ισχύουν όσον αφορά το μήκος καθόδου.*
*Δέν είναι πρωσωπικές μου ερμηνίες. Είναι μαθηματικά αποδεδειγμένοι κανόνες που ισχύουν ανεξάρτητα απο προτιμήσεις.*
Αν κάποιος δέν θέλει να τους εφαρμόσει αποτελεί επιλογή του. Είναι σαν να λέμε οτι δεν πρεπει να συζητάμε για το αν οι ζώνες ασφαλείας στα αυτοκίνητα σώζουν ζωές, επειδή ορισμένοι δεν τις συμπαθούν.. 
 Οι κατασκευάστριες εταιρίες που φτιάχνουν τα καλώδια, έβγαλαν το velocity factor για κάποιο λόγο. Το άν ορισμένοι δεν βλέπουν διαφορά δέν σημαίνει οτι θα αλάξουμε τους νόμους της φυσικής για πάρτη τους, ούτε είναι σωστό να αποκρύπτουμε πληροφορίες, επειδη κάποιοι δέν συμφωνούν..

 Είμαι ανοιχτός σε οποιαδήποτε ΤΕΚΜΗΡΙΟΜΕΝΗ και ΦΙΛΙΚΗ συζήτηση για τις καθόδους.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Σωτηρη, αν και οπως σου ειπα, *εγω εχω ολα τα καλωδια μου μετρημενα για την συχνοτητα μου*.
Αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι, η καθοδος ειναι μια γραμμη μεταφορας οπου η συνθ αντιστ. ειναι 50 Ω.
Οσα μέτρα και να εχεις 10 ή 20, η συνθετη αντισταση παλι ειναι 50 Ω.
Αρα (και οπως το εχω καταλαβει) η καθοδος δεν κανει προσαρμογη. (εκτος αν μετεχει στην εκπομπη πχ bal - unb / καθοδος κεραια)
Βεβαια, σε ενα συστημα κεραιας + καθοδος, αν αλλαξουμε το μηκος της καθοδου, υπαρχει πολυ μεγαλη περιπτωση να δουμε
αλλαγη στα στασιμα,
Ομως, αυτο εχει να κανει με στασιμα τα οποια παντα υπηρχαν, απλα στο αρχικο μηκος, τα οργανα δεν τα μετραγαν.
Για αυτο τον λογο, καποιοι επαγγελματιες του ραδιοφωνου, στο τελικο ελεγχο που κανουν στις κεραιες τους, βαζουν "τσοντες" καλωδια και ξαναμετρανε τις επιστροφες, για να αλλαξουν το μηκος της καθοδου, για να δουν τα στασιμα και σε αλλο μηκος.

Τα παραπανω, δεν μπορω να τα υποστηριξω θεωρητικα, και σε ολα τα "προβληματα" που εχω, σε σχεση με το χομπι μας, το μηκος της καθοδου, ειναι απο τα τελευταια που θα κοιταξω να λυσω

Παρα ταυτα, εγω τα καλωδια μου τα εχω κομμενα για την συχνοτητα μου.

Παντα φιλικα
Γιωργος

----------


## sigmacom

Αποκλειστικά και μόνο με κανόνες τεκμηριωμένης και φιλικής συζήτησης. 

Στην θεωρία που έμαθα και στην πράξη που είδα, το μήκος μιας γραμμής μεταφοράς δεν παίζει ρόλο στην προσαρμογή _αν και εφ' όσον η πηγή, το καλώδιο, και το φορτίο, είναι ίδιας (σύνθετης) αντίστασης_. Αυτό ισχύει είτε πρόκειται για διασύνδεση exciter με amplifier, είτε amplifier με κεραία. Δηλαδή, άπαξ και η πηγή έχει έξοδο 50Ω, και το φορτίο (κεραία στην περίπτωσή μας) έχει επίσης 50Ω, βάλε ότι μήκος καλωδίου 50Ω θες. Αν η κεραία έχει σύνθετη αντίσταση 49Ω, αρχίζουν τα παρατράγουδα.

Μοναδική εξαίρεση που αναγνωρίζω ότι πρέπει να "κόψεις το καλώδιο σε ακέραια πολλαπλάσια" (*VF φυσικά), είναι για να βλέπεις σωστά τα στάσιμα της κεραίας στο βαττόμετρο του μηχανήματος, σαν να είχες το βαττόμετρο κουμπωμένο ακριβώς πάνω στον κοννέκτορα της κεραίας. Αν είσαι σίγουρος ότι η κεραία είναι 50Ω, βάλε όσο μήκος καλωδίου θες.

Παραθέτω κι ένα κομμάτι από το ARRL Handbook, και συγκεκριμένα ένα απόσπασμα από το κεφάλαιο 21-Transmission Lines, με τίτλο "MATCHING THE ANTENNA TO THE LINE" (σελ 21.10 στο ARRL 2005):




> "Whatever the application, the conditions existing at the load, _and only the load_, determine the standing-wave ratio on the line. If the load is purely resistive and equal to the characteristic impedance of the line, there will be no standing waves. If the load is not purely resistive, _or is not equal to the line Zo_, there will be standing waves. No adjustments can be made at the input end of the line to change the VSWR. _Neither is the VSWR affected by changing the line length._"

----------


## Γιώργος 231

και εσυ τι ξερεις απο αυτα ?

Πωλητης ανθρωπος δεν εισαι ?

χαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχαχαχααααααααααα

----------


## sigmacom

Έχεις δίκιο... Σιωπώ...  :Unsure: 

 :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------


## stinggr

Δυστηχώς δεν έχω αρκετό χρόνο για μιά σωστή απάντηση.
 Στέλιο, γενικα εχεις δίκιο. Και το ARRL Handbook εχει δικιομ με τη διαφορα οτι αναφέρετε σε πλήρως ωμικά φορτία.

"If the load is *purely resistive* and equal to the *characteristic impedance of the line*, there will be no standing waves. If the load is not purely resistive, _or is not equal to the line Zo_, there will be standing waves."

Το κλειδί εδώ είναι η "*Χαρακτιριστική επαγωγή της γραμμης μεταφοράς*". Η κάθοδος λειτουργεί και σάν *ΠΗΝΙΟ με συχνότητα συντονισμού.* Μεγαλύτερη κάθοδος, μεγαλύτερη *επαγωγική αντίσταση*..

Εξάλου οταν λέμε ότι μία κάθοδος έχει αντίσταση 50Ω ενοούμε επαγωγική - πυκνωτική αντίσταση στην συχνότητα συντονισμού.
Δεν μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε ομική αντίσταση καλωδίου με το πολύμετρο..  :Wink:

----------


## electron

Να προσθέσω και γω από την θεωρία που κάποτε κάναμε στα θρανία ότι, καμία γραμμή μεταφοράς και καμία κεραία δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ιδανική. Κατά συνέπεια και ειδικότερα για μια κάθοδο, αν αναπτύξουμε το θεωρητικό της μοντέλο στο εργαστήριο, θα πρέπει να την θεωρήσουμε ως μια αλληλουχία επαγωγών και χωρητικοτήτων που είναι ανάλογη του μήκους της. Η αλληλουχία αυτή επηρεάζει τόσο την σύνθετο αντίστασή της, όσο και την φασική παραμόρφωση του σήματος δια μέσω της οποίας οδεύει.
Για όσους έχουν περάσει από τα θρανία κάποιου τεχνολογικού ιδρύματος ας θυμηθούν στο εργαστήριο των κεραιών, την άσκηση "Τεχνητή Γραμμή Μεταφοράς".

----------


## spa

σωστοσ ο electron.

----------


## stinggr

Μπράβο Electron. Πολύ καλή η τοποθέτηση και οι παρατηρήσεις σου.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Ποσο μ αρεσει αυτο το κλιμα ...
και μιας κι εχετε περασει ολοι απ τα σχολεια, ποιος καλος συναδελφος θα παρει τα στοιχεια των αποστασεων των μετρησεων
για να βρει τις γωνιες ?

Δεν ειναι δυσκολο, ειναι της τριτης γυμνασιου.
Μου το εδειξε η κορη μου, αλλα οτι και αν της εταξα δεν μου το λυνει ...

ας αρχισουμε 
βρισκω την υψομετρικη διαφορα εκπομπης ληψης
αρα εχω ενα ορθογωνιο τριγωνο που γνωριζω το μηκος των πλευρων, με αυτα αντε βρισκω και την τριτη
Και με τους τριγωνομετρικους πινακες και τις γνωσεις σας, θα μου βρειτε τις γωνιες ακτινοβολιας.
Ωραιο ?

----------


## Γιώργος 231

οριστε και τα στοιχεια

Εκπομπη 25 μετρα
Α αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 290  μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 29 μ
Β αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 580  μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 05 μ
Γ αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 1160 μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 10 μ
Δ αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 1610 μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 47 μ
Ε αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 3250 μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 20 μ
Ζ αποσταση πομπου δεκτη 4070 μ, υψος ληψης (απο θαλασσα) 32 μ 						

αρα για το σημεια Α, εχω
πλευρα α1 290 μετρα
πλευρα α2 (29-25)= 4 μετρα

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Αγαπητέ Γιώργο - για να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το Θέμα που εσύ ο ίδιος παρέθεσες - έχεις δοκιμάσει κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο το απλό δίπολο Vs (J pole ή Slim jim); Εάν ναι πες μας τα αποτελέσματα, εάν όχι γιατί δεν το κάνεις τώρα που έχεις το χρόνο και τα μέσα;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Αγαπητέ Γιώργο - για να μην ξεφεύγουμε από το Θέμα που εσύ ο ίδιος παρέθεσες - έχεις δοκιμάσει κατά τον ίδιο τρόπο το απλό δίπολο Vs (J pole ή Slim jim); Εάν ναι πες μας τα αποτελέσματα, εάν όχι γιατί δεν το κάνεις τώρα που έχεις το χρόνο και τα μέσα;



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...D1%C1%C9%D9%CD

Το τεστ που ειχα κανει πριν λιγο καιρο.
Ομως το τεστ αυτο κατα την γνωμη μου δεν ηταν απολυτα σωστο.
Επρεπε να ειχα ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕΡΗ ΜΕ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ
Επρεπε να ειχα την ιδια συχνοτητα στο ιδιο ιστο.

αρα, το τεστ θα ξαναγινει, ακομα και με την jpole κι ας μην εχει balun

θελω ομως λιγο χρονο πρωτα και θα δειτε ακομα ενα πληρες τεστ.

----------


## dovegroup

Γιώργη και λοιποί συμφορουμήτες καλησπέρα.
Παρακολουθώ απο την αρχή το θέμα και πραγματικά μου αρέσει η επιμονή σου για μελέτη σε γραμμές μεταφοράς και κεραίες.
Οσοι έχουν κάνει γραμμές μεταφοράς και κεραίες γνωρίζουν στο "περίπου" τι πρέπει να κάνεις για να μετρήσεις μιά κεραία απο την βιβλιογραφία ίσως και εμπειρικά σε κάποιο εργαστήριο.
Εχω να σημειώσω τα παρακάτω που πιστεύω πως είναι επίσης σημαντικά για σωστές μετρήσεις τουλάχιστον σε ελεγχόμενο επίπεδο.

1. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anechoic_chamber
Οι μετρήσεις ακτινοβολίας θέλουν σταθερό ελεγχόμενο περιβάλλον για να βγάλεις 3Δ διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας και να έχεις πιό ολοκληρωμένη άποψη, φυσικά με σταθερό κλιματισμό μονώσεις εξωφρενικές κ.λ.π.

2. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Antenna...Range_.28FF.29
FField Range, NField Range, PField Range μετρήσεις σε ενδιάμμεσα σημεία και πολλαπλά επίσης όπως είπες και εσύ, με 2 σημεία δέν βγάζεις άκρη...α ρε Fraunhofer παντού μέσα είσαι!!!

Συμπερασματικά για την GP & 5/8 διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις για τις αποστάσεις που μέτρησες και για τα σημεία, αν έχεις κανα βουναλάκι μερικά χιλιόμετρα μακρυά πήγαινε μέτρησε πάνω και απο πίσω. Αφού ο λοβός συμπιέζετε πρός τα πάνω όπως λένε και οι λοιποί κύριοι με τη πόλωση στη λήψη παίρνεις τις μετρήσεις, επίσης με κεραία ενός element ή περισότερα, με οπτική επαφή, με τι ισχύ, How To?

Υ.Γ. Θα με ενδιέφερε να τα μάθω όλα αυτά αλλά και να βοηθήσω αλλά είσαι κομματάκι μακρυά...επίσης να πώ πως εχω περίπου την ίδια αντίληψη με σένα για την επιλογή κεραίας ιδιοκατασκευής και όχι εμπορίου...

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Οχι ρε γαμωτο, σου εγραψα μιση σελιδα και πατησα λαθος κουμπι.
Θα στα γραψω αυριο ακη.

----------


## dovegroup

> Οχι ρε γαμωτο, σου εγραψα μιση σελιδα και πατησα λαθος κουμπι.
> Θα στα γραψω αυριο ακη.



 
 :Smile: 

Οκ Γιώργη καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αγαπητε Ακη,
  Στο πρωτο τεστ ( jpole ,,,) που εκανα ειχα επιλεξει σημεια με οπτικη επαφη και χωρις οπτικη επαφη, 
ειχα επιλεξει σημεια με μεγαλη υψομετρικη διαφορα, και οι κεραιες που δοκιμαζα λειτουργουσαν ταυτοχρονα σε διαφορετικες συχνοτητες. 
Με 2 λογια υπηρχαν ένα σκασμος παραμετροι μη ελεγχομενοι οπου δυστυχως δεν θα μπορουσε να βγει ένα ασφαλες συμπερασμα 
με την ποσοτικη μεθοδο. 
Για αυτό αν διαβασες τα συμπερασματα του πρωτου τεστ, ηταν βασισμενα και στην ποιοτικη μεθοδο κρισης. 

*Ο ΣΧΕΔΙΑΣΜΟΣ*

  Στο τεστ των 5/8 και G.P, ειπα ότι θα κανω έναν σχεδιασμο οπου θα περιορισω – οσο αυτό είναι δυνατον στην υπαιθρο – τους ασταθμητους παραγοντες.
  Ετσι λοιπον, ειπα.
  Θα βρω σημεια ληψης, ελευθερα από κοντινα εμποδια στα οποια θα ειχα καθαρη οπτικη επαφη με την κεραια εκπομπης.
  Τα σημεια ληψης πρεπει να εχουν υψομετρικη διαφορα από την κεραια  εκπομπης (διαφορα θετικη και αρνητικη)
  Τα σημεια ληψης πρεπει να είναι σε κοντινη αποσταση , για να μην χασω πολύ χρονο με τις μετρησεις για να εχω περιπου τις ιδεες συνθηκες περιβαλλοντος
  Πριν το τεστ πρεπει να παω με τον αναλυτη να μετρησω , αν σε αυτά τα σημεια , υπαρχουν σηματα τα οποια θα μου εκαναν ζημια στις μετρησεις.


*ΤΑ ΟΡΓΑΝΑ*

  Pll exciter
  Band analyzer
  Antenna analyzer
  Κεραια mobile ληψης (καθετη ληψη)

_Η κεραια ηταν μια vhf λ/4(συντονισμενη και ικανη να κανει εκπομπη στην ιδια συχνοτητα με αυτη της ληψης των σηματων).  με βαση μαγνητου, στην οροφη ενός rav4. H δε κεραια ληψης του rav, ηταν εκτος για να μην επιρρεαζεται η ληψη (αν εμενε πανω στην οροφη θα ηταν πολυ κοντα στην κεραια του αναλυτη)_


*Η ΥΛΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ*

  ΕΓΙΝΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΝΙΣΜΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΚΕΡΑΙΩΝ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ
  ΜΕΤΡΗΣΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΠΡΙΝ – ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ – ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΤΕΣΤ
  (24 ΒΑΘΜΟΙ / 44% ΥΓΡΑΣΙΑ)
  Αν προσεξες οι μετρησεις των κεραιων εγιναν από 2 φορες (δηλαδη μετα τις μετρησεις της δευτερης κεραιας, Ξανα εβαλα την πρωτη και την μετρησα παλι, 
και τα νουμερα που βρηκα ηταν τα ιδια με την πρωτη φορα* ΣΥΜΠΕΡΣΜΑ . ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΟΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΕΚΠΟΜΠΗΣ ΛΗΨΗΣ 
*

*Ακολουθουν τα προσωπικα μου συμπερασματα

*  Παμε τωρα στα συμπερασματα ( αν προσεξες εγω εδωσα τα νουμερα, τα σημεια, και τι περιπου εκανα), ειπα λοιπον ας ΓΡΑΨΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΤΑ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥ.
  Προσωπικα, εγραψα αυτό που ηλθε πρωτα στο μυαλο μου ΤΡΙΧΕΣ ΦΗΜΕΣ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΣ και αυτό γιατι ειδα το απολυτα λογικο και αυτονοητο, ότι καπου η μια κεραια ηταν καλλιτερη και καπου η άλλη. Αρα οσο πιο πολλα τα σημεια ληψης …. Τοσο το καλλιτερο 
  Ειδα ακομα ότι με 1 και 2 db κατ ουσιαν δεν εχω διαφορα (εχω 66% αλλά αντε το παραβλεπω), όμως υπηρξε στις μετρησεις και διαφορα εως 10 db από κεραια σε κεραια και αυτό ηταν κατι που επρεπε να του δωσω σημασια
  Τωρα, σχετικα με την ισχυ τροφοδοσιας των κεραιων, σορρυ αλλα πιστευω ότι είναι ασχετη. Προσωπικα βλεπω και κρινω την διαφορα από κεραια σε κεραια.
  Αν διαβασες παραπανω ζητησα αν εχει καποιος την διαθεση να μου βρει τις γωνιες ληψης , αλλά δεν ειδα ακομα τιποτα … αρα … θα το κανω αυριο εγω.


  Οι δυναμεις μου … τερμα, τα υπολοιπα αυριο


  Ακη σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια, και αναμενω περισσοτερα από εσενα  αυριο

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Αν διάβασες παραπάνω ζήτησα αν έχει κάποιος την διάθεση να μου βρει τις γωνίες λήψης, αλλά δεν είδα ακόμα τίποτα …



Συγνώμη δεν το πρόσεξα!




```
Σημείο '0' σε υ=25μ

Α π.α= 290μ  θ= 1°  α= 290μ   υ=29μ  Δυ=  4μ
Β π.α= 582μ  θ=-2°  α= 580μ   υ= 5μ  Δυ=-20μ
Γ π.α=1161μ  θ=-1°  α=1160μ   υ=10μ  Δυ=-15μ
Δ π.α=1616μ  θ= 1°  α=1610μ   υ=47μ  Δυ= 22μ
Ε π.α=3183μ  θ= 0°  α=3250μ   υ=20μ  Δυ= -5μ
Ζ π.α=4010μ  θ= 0°  α=4070μ   υ=32μ  Δυ=  7μ

(π.α.= πραγματική απόσταση δηλ. η υποτείνουσα του τριγώνου)
```


Οι διαφορές στο υψόμετρο είναι πολύ μικρές σε σχέση με την απόσταση άρα η γωνία είναι σχεδόν 0°. Σημαντικότερο θέμα είναι οι αντανακλάσεις σε άλλες κάθετες επιφάνειες (κτίρια κλπ) οι οποίες έδιναν φασικές διαφορές πάνω στο απευθείας κύμα οι οποίες  λόγω μικρών αποστάσεων δεν μπορούν να μετρηθούν.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Σημείωση: οι υπολογισμοί έγιναν με τυχαίο calculator που βγήκε ψάχνοντας στο google για 'calculate angle from sides'

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Μπραβο ρε συ Γιωργο .

  Λοιπον, αν τα αποτελεσματα του google είναι σωστα, τοτε δεν μπορω να πω ακομα τιποτα για την 5/8,
 η οποια όπως λενε τα χαρτια, βγαζει την απολαβη της ψηλοτερα.
  Προσωπικα, ειχα την εντυπωση ότι το παρακατω σημειο ληψης
Δ π.α=1616μ  θ= 1°  α=1610μ   υ=47μ  Δυ= 22μ
     Ηταν σε πιο ψηλες μοιρες … αρα πρεπει να βρω και αλλα σημεια τα οποια πρεπει να είναι κοντα και ψηλα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... αν τα αποτελέσματα του google είναι σωστά ...



Προφανώς εννοείς τον υπολογισμό της γωνίας. Το απλό να θυμόμαστε είναι οι 45° οι οποίες δίνουν ισόπλευρο τρίγωνο, δηλ. για απόσταση 100μ οι 45° δείχνουν ύψος 100μ στο σημείο '0'.

Αντίστοιχα στα 1000μ απόσταση έχεις: 5° για Δυ=87μ, 10° για Δυ=176μ, 15° για Δυ=268μ
άρα ψάχνεις για βουνό!

G

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Γαμωτο παλι εγραφα και πατησα λαθος κουμπι και τα εχασα ολα.
Αντε παλι,

Γιωργο
Βρηκα ενα σημειο το οποιο ισως να ειναι καλο.
Αποσταση RX-TX = 110 μ, 
Διαφορα υψους (50-25) 25 μ
Αρα γωνια 12,8 μοιρες (καλα, δεν ειναι ?)

Ομως υπαρχει ενα προβλημα.
Στο σημειο αυτο, δεν μπορω να παω με το αμαξι, αρα η ληψη θα γινει με ενα σταθερο διπολακι που θα το βαλω εκει μονιμα.
Αρα, ο τροπος ληψης θα ειναι μεν ο ιδιος και για τις 3 κεραιες  σε αυτο το σημειο, ομως, δεν θα ειναι ο ιδιος σε σχεση με τα άλλα σημεια.
Βεβαια, μικρο το κακο.
Εμεις δεν θα κανουμε λοβοδιαγραμμα,  διαφορες ψαχνουμε απο κεραια σε κεραια.

τι λες ?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... Απόσταση RX-TX = 110 μ, διαφορά ύψους (50-25) 25 μ, άρα γωνία *14°*
> τι λες;



Εγώ λέω ότι έκανες ήδη πολλά! Το σημείο αυτό είναι κοντά. Νομίζω για πραγματικές συνθήκες οι δοκιμές πρέπει να γίνονται σε αποστάσεις 'ακροατηρίου'.

Είναι πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου για σταθερά απόμακρα σημεία μέτρησης, με ιδανική την περίπτωση online επιστροφής μετρήσεων (λ.χ. με LPD/PMR) για επιτόπου συντονισμό και ρύθμιση (τύφλα νά'χουν οι RF ανηχοηκοί θάλαμοι ...).



Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Αυτο που περιγραφεις το εχει κανει ο jeik,
μιλαμε για on line μετρηση.
Ομως ειναι 1 μονο σημειο, και μετραει απο ενα tuner με signal meter (τροποποιημενο για μεγαλυτερα ορια).
Τελεια φαση για dx, οχι ομως για συμπερασμα κεραιας στην fm band.

υγ
ειπες οτι εκανα ηδη πολλα,
μα δεν εκανα κατι, αυτο ειναι το χομπι μου.
Δυστυχως δεν μενω μονιμα εκει.
Τυχεροι ειναι, οσοι ασκουν το χομπι του, κοντα στο τοπο διαμονης τους

----------


## jeik

> Εγώ λέω ότι έκανες ήδη πολλά! Το σημείο αυτό είναι κοντά. Νομίζω για πραγματικές συνθήκες οι δοκιμές πρέπει να γίνονται σε αποστάσεις 'ακροατηρίου'.
> 
> Είναι πολύ ωραία η ιδέα σου για σταθερά απόμακρα σημεία μέτρησης, με ιδανική την περίπτωση online επιστροφής μετρήσεων (λ.χ. με LPD/PMR) για επιτόπου συντονισμό και ρύθμιση (τύφλα νά'χουν οι RF ανηχοηκοί θάλαμοι ...).
> 
> 
> 
> Φιλικά,
> Γιώργος



Γεια  σου  Γιώργο , μουσικοφιλε , chack  mangione  και  ξερο ψωμι.

Λοιπον , για  αναλυσε-εξηγησε  λιγο  το συστημα σου γιατι  μ  ενδιαφερει  η  τηλεμετρηση.

----------


## jeik

να  και  2  κυριες  5/8.........

http://www.aareff.com/5-8ant.htm

http://www.ramseyelectronics.com/dow...als/FMA200.pdf

----------


## dovegroup

Γιώργη καλησπέρα.

Τα Α & Δ με προβληματίζουν στην 5/8 γι' αυτό και σου είπα να το δείς σε κανα βουναλάκι και λίγο πιό κάτω απο την κορυφή σε πίσω (τυφλό) σημείο.
Περίεργη συμπεριφορά έχει για τόσο μεγάλη υψομετρική διαφορά καρφωμένη στα 60db.
Το ύψος εκπομπής 25m λές απο ότι είδα?

Τα λέμε...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Γιώργη καλησπέρα.
> 
> Τα Α & Δ με προβληματίζουν στην 5/8 γι' αυτό και σου είπα να το δείς σε κανα βουναλάκι και λίγο πιό κάτω απο την κορυφή σε πίσω (τυφλό) σημείο.
> Περίεργη συμπεριφορά έχει για τόσο μεγάλη υψομετρική διαφορά καρφωμένη στα 60db.
> Το ύψος εκπομπής 25m λές απο ότι είδα?
> 
> Τα λέμε...



Τελικως φιλε, ασχετα απο την αποσταση και την διαφορα υψους, οπως θα ειδες, οι μοιρες ολων των σημειων
ειναι 1 με 2 το πολυ, αρα, .... τριχες.
Στην ουσια, ολες οι μετρησεις ειναι (σχεδον) στην μεση του λοβου .

Τωρα για αυτο που αναφερεις (σε λοφο, σε τυφλο σημειο)
Τι συμπερασμα μπορει να βγει, οταν πολυ πιθανο καποια κεραια μπορει να περναει μεσω αντανακλασης ?
Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που εψαχνα σημεια με οπτικη και χωρις εμποδια γυρω (για την μειωση της πιθανοτητας αντ/σης)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Λοιπόν, για  ανάλυσε-εξήγησε  λίγο  το σύστημα σου γιατί  μ' ενδιαφέρει  η  τηλεμέτρηση.



Γειά σου Δημήτρη, η ιδέα είναι να μεταφέρεται μια μέτρηση σήματος RSSI από το απόμακρο σημείο (δέκτης) πίσω στο σταθμό εκπομπής με χαμηλό κόστος. Τα επαγγελματικά συστήματα νομίζω έχουν διαδικασία τηλ-ενδείξεων. 

Σε ερασιτεχνικά συστήματα αυτό θα μπορούσε να γίνει με χρήση LPD (ραδιοερασιτεχνικές εφαρμογές) ή PMR ('ραδιοεπαγγελματικές' εφαρμογές). Στο σημείο λήψης υπάρχει ένα απλό κύκλωμα δέκτη *με έξοδο RSSI* την οποία 'διαβάζει' ένας μC παράγοντας audio σήματα τύπου modem. Αυτό το audio σήμα οδηγείται στην είσοδο εξωτερικού μικροφώνου στο LPD/PMR και μια ψηφιακή έξοδος κάνει PTT. Στο σημείο εκπομπής λαμβάνονται και αποδιαμορφώνονται οι 'μετρήσεις' έχοντας έξοδο σε display ή RS232.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

Υ.Γ.: γράφω τα παραπάνω ακούγοντας Jon Lord - Sarabande

----------


## dovegroup

> Τελικως φιλε, ασχετα απο την αποσταση και την διαφορα υψους, οπως θα ειδες, οι μοιρες ολων των σημειων
> ειναι 1 με 2 το πολυ, αρα, .... τριχες.
> Στην ουσια, ολες οι μετρησεις ειναι (σχεδον) στην μεση του λοβου .
> 
> Τωρα για αυτο που αναφερεις (σε λοφο, σε τυφλο σημειο)
> Τι συμπερασμα μπορει να βγει, οταν πολυ πιθανο καποια κεραια μπορει να περναει μεσω αντανακλασης ?
> Αυτος ηταν και ο λογος που εψαχνα σημεια με οπτικη και χωρις εμποδια γυρω (για την μειωση της πιθανοτητας αντ/σης)



 
Κανα Βουναλάκι Γιώργη περί τα 300-600m ύψος απο θάλασσα έχεις και σε αντίστοιχη απόσταση απο την εκπομπή σου?
Πως συμπέρανες πως είσαι σχεδόν στο κέντρο του λοβού της 5/8?
Η 5/8 δέν έχει radials στις 90 μοίρες, δεν είναι αναμενόμενη η μεταφορά του κέντρου του λοβού απο τις 90 μοίρες (σε κάθετη πόλωση ενός διπόλου) στις 80-10 μοίρες αναλόγως της κατασκευής της κυρίως της γωνίας των radials)?
Οτι αφορά το τυφλό σημείο 5-10 μέτρα οχι πολύ κάτω ανακλάσεις θα έχεις με όλες όμως αυτή που έχει το κέντρο της πιό κοντά στη γωνία που βρίσκεσε πιθανά θα σου δώσει και τα πιό καλά νούμερα.
Υπόθεση κάνω πως τα νούμερα θα έίναι πολύ διαφορετικά πάνω σε βουνό άλλωστε θέλεις την προσέγγιση σου όπως είπες ΥΚΣ.
Περιμένω νέα σου.

----------


## spa

σωστοσ ο φιλοσ dovegroup καλημερα σε ολουσ .

----------


## radioamateur

Από καιρό σκεφτόμουν την κατασκευή μιας 5/8 με την μόνη διαφορά την αντικατάσταστη των radials με ένα δίσκο αλουμινιού ακτίνας λ/4 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πραγματικά κάτι τέτοιο θα έχει καποια διαφορά στην απόδοση της κεραίας.
Από μηχανικής πλευράς σίγουρα θα αποκτήσω μεγάλη σταθερότητα στοιχείο αλλά από θέμα απόδοσης δεν ξέρω.
Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σας μια τέτοια πατέντα;

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Από καιρό σκεφτόμουν την κατασκευή μιας 5/8 με την μόνη διαφορά την αντικατάσταστη των radials με ένα δίσκο αλουμινιού ακτίνας λ/4 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πραγματικά κάτι τέτοιο θα έχει καποια διαφορά στην απόδοση της κεραίας.
> Από μηχανικής πλευράς σίγουρα θα αποκτήσω μεγάλη σταθερότητα στοιχείο αλλά από θέμα απόδοσης δεν ξέρω.
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σας μια τέτοια πατέντα;



Με τον πιθανο αερα, τι θα συμβει ?
Θα βγει ο Λιακοπουλος και θα σε αρχισει....
1 ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΕ UFO ή
2 ΑΝ ΣΟΥ ΦΥΓΕΙ Η ΚΕΡΑΙΑ ΑΠ ΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ .... φαντασου τι θα γραψει στα βιβλια του ........

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Κανα Βουναλάκι Γιώργη περί τα 300-600m ύψος απο θάλασσα έχεις και σε αντίστοιχη απόσταση απο την εκπομπή σου?
> *Πως συμπέρανες πως είσαι σχεδόν στο κέντρο του λοβού της 5/8?*
> Η 5/8 δέν έχει radials στις 90 μοίρες, δεν είναι αναμενόμενη η μεταφορά του κέντρου του λοβού απο τις 90 μοίρες (σε κάθετη πόλωση ενός διπόλου) στις 80-10 μοίρες αναλόγως της κατασκευής της κυρίως της γωνίας των radials)?
> Οτι αφορά το τυφλό σημείο 5-10 μέτρα οχι πολύ κάτω ανακλάσεις θα έχεις με όλες όμως αυτή που έχει το κέντρο της πιό κοντά στη γωνία που βρίσκεσε πιθανά θα σου δώσει και τα πιό καλά νούμερα.
> Υπόθεση κάνω πως τα νούμερα θα έίναι πολύ διαφορετικά πάνω σε βουνό άλλωστε θέλεις την προσέγγιση σου όπως είπες ΥΚΣ.
> Περιμένω νέα σου.



Εχεις δικιο, λαθος το εγραψα.
Ηθελα να πω οτι στην ουσια, αυτο που εβλεπα ηταν (σχεδον) στις 0 μοιρες απο την κεραια εκπομπης.

----------


## radioamateur

Το ξέρω ότι μπορει να μοιάζει με ιπτάμενο δίσκο αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος όσο πιο πολλά radials υπάρχουν τόσο το καλύτερο.Αν αντικαστήσω τα radials με το δισκάκι που λέγαμε θα πετύχω κάτι ή τζάμπα κόπος και έξοδα;
Λέτε να γίνω πρωτοσέλιδο για ύπαρξη ufo-κεραίας στην Αθήνα;
 :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> *Το ξέρω ότι μπορει να μοιάζει με ιπτάμενο δίσκο αλλά αν δεν κάνω λάθος όσο πιο πολλά radials υπάρχουν τόσο το καλύτερο.*
> *
> Αν αντικαστήσω τα radials με το δισκάκι που λέγαμε θα πετύχω κάτι ή τζάμπα κόπος και έξοδα;*



1 Δεν ειναι σιγουρο  αυτο με τον αριθμο των ραντιαλ. Ναι αλλαζει σχετικα ο λοβος, αλλα το πως αλλαζει, ειναι αγνωστο.
2 Βρε Δημητρη, τι το ρωτας και δεν το δοκιμαζεις ?
*Νομιζεις οτι αν σου πει, ο Α ή ο Β την γνωμη του, θα ειναι σιγουρα σωστη ?*
Κανε τις δοκιμες σου, και γραψε τα αποτελεσματα.
Οσο για το πιθανο αρνητικο αποτελεσμα, στα @@ σου. Θα εχει κερδισει την εμπειρια της κατασκευης και της δοκιμης.
Και τοτε, δεν θα γραψεις αυτα απου ακουσες ή διαβασες, αλλά θα γραψεις αυτα που εσυ διαπιστωσες στην πραξη.
Ξεκινα αμεσα την κατασκευη

----------


## ReFas

> Από καιρό σκεφτόμουν την κατασκευή μιας 5/8 με την μόνη διαφορά την αντικατάσταστη των radials με ένα δίσκο αλουμινιού ακτίνας λ/4 αλλά δεν ξέρω αν πραγματικά κάτι τέτοιο θα έχει καποια διαφορά στην απόδοση της κεραίας.
> Από μηχανικής πλευράς σίγουρα θα αποκτήσω μεγάλη σταθερότητα στοιχείο αλλά από θέμα απόδοσης δεν ξέρω.
> Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς σας μια τέτοια πατέντα;



Aπο πλευρά της ακτινοβολίας δε θα δεις μεγάλες διαφορές εκτός απο κάποιες μικρές αν τη συγκρίνεις με κεραία που έχει ανεπαρκή αριθμό ραντιαλ που αφήνει το ρεύμα να ρέει στην εξωτερική πλευρά του καλωδίου (αλλά και του ιστού στήριξης)
Αν έχεις επαρκή αριθμό ραντιαλ (8 πχ για τα vhf) η γνώμη μου είναι οτι δε χρειάζεται να βάλεις δίσκο μιας και τα ραντιαλ εξομοιώνουν τη συμπεριφορά (εκτός αν σε βολεύει κατασκευαστικά).
Για να δείς διαφορά (να πάρεις δηλαδή τα 3dbd που σου δίνει το 5/8 μήκος σχετικά με το λ/2) θα πρέπει τα ραντιαλ η ο δίσκος να έχουν μήκος μερικές δεκάδες η εκατοντάδες μέτρα (ανάλογα το ύψος της κεραίας απο το έδαφος) κάτι που πρακτικά πιστεύω είναι ανέφικτο.

----------


## electron

Να προσθέσω μερικές ακόμα πληροφορίες σχετικά με την αναφορά που κάναμε περί κατάλληλου μήκους της καθόδου και να πω ότι στην περίπτωση που το μήκος που θα επιλέξουμε δεν είναι αυτό βάση των γνωστών τύπων,το πιθανότερο είναι να έχουμε ακτινοβολία σε επίπεδο μη επιθυμητό της πρώτης. Ίσως μια έμμεση και εναλλακτική αντιστάθμιση του φαινομένου αυτού είναι χρήση balun όπως ΑΥΤΟΥ. Κατά όμοιο τρόπο είναι και ΑΥΤΟ.
Εδικά εδώ  στο θεωρητικό μοντέλο παρατηρούμε όσα είχα αναφέρει σχετικά με το μοντέλο ανάπτυξης μιας γραμμής μεταφοράς με την αλληλουχία επαγωγών και πυκνωτών.

----------


## ReFas

Ασχετο με το θεμα,
Τα tags "παράνομη ραδιοφωνία fm" "κεραίες εκπομπής fm" "ραδιοπειρατεία fm " ποιός τα βάζει;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Τα tags ... ποιός τα βάζει;



Παλιά είχα παρατηρήσει ότι μερικά έμπαιναν αυτόματα. Σίγουρα όμως ο δημιουργός του θέματος μπορεί να κάνει "add/edit tags" και να τα ρυθμίσει στα σωστότερα κατά τη γνώμη του.
G

----------


## Γιώργος 231

Νομιζω πως τα tags μπαινουν με τις αναζητησεις 
πχ κανω αναζητηση, ταινια   τζουλιας ... και τοτε μπαινει στο tag

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Νομίζω πως τα tags μπαίνουν με τις αναζητήσεις



Αυτό είναι το 'cloud tags' δηλαδή τα πρόσφατα δημοφιλή. Εσύ θα κάνεις ότι φαίνεται παρακάτω:



1. click edit tags
2. click να φύγει το τσεκάρισμα σε ότι δεν θέλεις
3. αποθήκευση αλλαγών
4. click edit tags
5. προσθήκη νέων και αποθήκευση

G

----------


## moutoulos

Τα tags διορθώθηκαν ...

----------


## spa

πεστα και ξαναπεστα γιαννη .

----------


## PrinceOfAbyss

Δεν έχω να γράψω κάτι ουσιαστικό σχετικά με το topic, απλά μόλις είδα το  παρακάτω video μου κόπηκαν τα πόδια και σκέφτηκα να το μοιραστώ μαζί  σας. Αν δε ταιριάζει εδώ, ας μεταφερθεί όπου πρέπει παρακαλώ!

----------


## Acinonyx

Από ότι κατάλαβα το thread έχει θέμα τις πρακτικές διαφορές μεταξύ των κατακόρυφων κεραιών 5/8λ και 1/4λ.

Ένα ιδανικό λ/2 δίπολο το οποίο βρίσκεται στο κενό εξομοιώνεται από μια ground plain πάνω σε ιδανική γη μηδενικού εμβαδού. Η κατευθυντικότητα (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: όχι απολαβή!) σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι 2.15dBi. Όσο αυξάνεται το εμβαδό της γής κάτω από την ground plain, δηλαδή ο ένας πόλος παχαίνει σε κωνική μορφή, τόσο αυξάνεται και η κατευθυντικότητα της. Στην ακραία περίπτωση όπου ο πόλος παχύνει άπειρα, θα έχουμε μια ιδανική γη απείρου εμβαδού κάτω από το ενεργό στοιχείο της ground plain. Τότε όλη η ενέργεια που θα πέφτει πάνω στην ιδανική γη θα ανακλάται, και η κατευθυντικότητα θα διπλασιαστεί (+3dB) και θα γίνει 5.15dBi. Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι η κατευθυντικότητα μιας κατακόρυφης λ/4 είναι σίγουρα από 0 έως 3dB υψηλότερη από την κατευθυντικότητα ενός λ/2 διπόλου.

Η κατακόρυφη 1/4λ πάνω από ιδανική γη έχει το ίδιο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας (σχήμα λουκουμά) που έχει το δίπολο λ/2, αλλά κομμένο στη μέση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάτω από τον ορίζοντα η κεραία εκπέμπει ελάχιστη ενέργεια. Το συγκεκριμένο ισχύει και στην πράξη, όσες δηλαδή κεραίες έχουν radials (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των 5/8λ) ΔΕΝ εκπέμπουν καθόλου καλά σε γωνίες που βρίσκονται κάτω από τη γωνία των radials.

Αν σε ένα δίπολο λ/2 αυξήσουμε το μήκος του, τότε θα δημιουργηθούν δευτερεύοντες λοβοί ψηλότερα και χαμηλόετερα αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα αυξηθεί και η κατευθυντικότητα του κυρίως λοβού. Η κατακόρυφη 5/8λ εκμεταλέυεται ακριβώς αυτό: θυσιάζει μέρος της ενέργειας στο δευτερεύοντα λοβό, ώστε να ενισχυθεί η κατευθυντικότητα του κυρίως λοβού. Αυτό μπορεί να δώσει +2.7dB περίπου πάνω σε ιδανική γη. Στην πράξη, η κατευθυντικότητα της 5/8λ θα είναι από 0 έως 2.7dB μεγαλύτερη από αυτή της 1/4λ ή 0 έως 5.7dB μεγαλύτερη από αυτή ενός διπόλου..

Επειδή η κατακόρυφη 5/8λ τροφοδοτείται από την άκρη, έχει υψηλή σύνθετη αντίσταση εισόδου και χρειάζεται πάντα κάποιο είδος προσαρμογής. Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος του πηνίου στην βάση της κεραίας. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι προσαρμογής. Ένας είναι να αυξηθεί το ηλεκτρικό μήκος της κεραίας. Αυτή είναι η περίπτωση «μη γειωμένου πηνίου» που αναφέρετε. Η περίπτωση «γειωμένου» πηνίου είναι πιθανότατα προσαρμογή με αυτομετασχηματιστή. H j-pole π.χ. είναι λ/2 τροφοδοτούμενη από την άκρη (για αυτό έχει και ίδια κατευθυντικότητα με το δίπολο λ/2), με προσαρμογή με δύο διπλωμένα κομμάτια λ/4.

Αν η προσαρμογή της κεραίας δεν είναι καλή, τότε υπάρχει μεγάλη απόκλιση μεταξύ της κατευθυντικότητας και της απολαβής που παίρνουμε στον συνδετήρα. Τότε η απολαβή του σωστά προσαρμοσμένου απλού λ/2 διπόλου μπορεί να είναι ακόμη και μεγαλύτερη από την απολαβή της 1/4λ ή της 5/8λ.

----------


## spa

σωστοσ ο φιλοσ Acinonyx αλλα τελικα πια κεραια παει καλητερα μακρια η 5/8 η ground plain γιατι η θεωρια ωραια μασ τα λει η πραξη  ομωσ καμια φορα μασ τα λει διαφορετικα ...

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Από ότι κατάλαβα το thread έχει θέμα τις πρακτικές διαφορές μεταξύ των κατακόρυφων κεραιών 5/8λ και 1/4λ.
> 
> Ένα ιδανικό λ/2 δίπολο το οποίο βρίσκεται στο κενό εξομοιώνεται από μια ground plain πάνω σε ιδανική γη μηδενικού εμβαδού. Η κατευθυντικότητα (ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: όχι απολαβή!) σε αυτή τη περίπτωση είναι 2.15dBi. Όσο αυξάνεται το εμβαδό της γής κάτω από την ground plain, δηλαδή ο ένας πόλος παχαίνει σε κωνική μορφή, τόσο αυξάνεται και η κατευθυντικότητα της. Στην ακραία περίπτωση όπου ο πόλος παχύνει άπειρα, θα έχουμε μια ιδανική γη απείρου εμβαδού κάτω από το ενεργό στοιχείο της ground plain. Τότε όλη η ενέργεια που θα πέφτει πάνω στην ιδανική γη θα ανακλάται, και η κατευθυντικότητα θα διπλασιαστεί (+3dB) και θα γίνει 5.15dBi. Πρακτικά αυτό σημαίνει ότι η κατευθυντικότητα μιας κατακόρυφης λ/4 είναι σίγουρα από 0 έως 3dB υψηλότερη από την κατευθυντικότητα ενός λ/2 διπόλου.
> 
> Η κατακόρυφη 1/4λ πάνω από ιδανική γη έχει το ίδιο διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας (σχήμα λουκουμά) που έχει το δίπολο λ/2, αλλά κομμένο στη μέση. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι κάτω από τον ορίζοντα η κεραία εκπέμπει ελάχιστη ενέργεια. Το συγκεκριμένο ισχύει και στην πράξη, όσες δηλαδή κεραίες έχουν radials (συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των 5/8λ) ΔΕΝ εκπέμπουν καθόλου καλά σε γωνίες που βρίσκονται κάτω από τη γωνία των radials.
> 
> Αν σε ένα δίπολο λ/2 αυξήσουμε το μήκος του, τότε θα δημιουργηθούν δευτερεύοντες λοβοί ψηλότερα και χαμηλόετερα αλλά ταυτόχρονα θα αυξηθεί και η κατευθυντικότητα του κυρίως λοβού. Η κατακόρυφη 5/8λ εκμεταλέυεται ακριβώς αυτό: θυσιάζει μέρος της ενέργειας στο δευτερεύοντα λοβό, ώστε να ενισχυθεί η κατευθυντικότητα του κυρίως λοβού. Αυτό μπορεί να δώσει +2.7dB περίπου πάνω σε ιδανική γη. Στην πράξη, η κατευθυντικότητα της 5/8λ θα είναι από 0 έως 2.7dB μεγαλύτερη από αυτή της 1/4λ ή 0 έως 5.7dB μεγαλύτερη από αυτή ενός διπόλου..
> 
> Επειδή η κατακόρυφη 5/8λ τροφοδοτείται από την άκρη, έχει υψηλή σύνθετη αντίσταση εισόδου και χρειάζεται πάντα κάποιο είδος προσαρμογής. Αυτός είναι ο ρόλος του πηνίου στην βάση της κεραίας. Υπάρχουν πολλοί τρόποι προσαρμογής. Ένας είναι να αυξηθεί το ηλεκτρικό μήκος της κεραίας. Αυτή είναι η περίπτωση «μη γειωμένου πηνίου» που αναφέρετε. Η περίπτωση «γειωμένου» πηνίου είναι πιθανότατα προσαρμογή με αυτομετασχηματιστή. H j-pole π.χ. είναι λ/2 τροφοδοτούμενη από την άκρη (για αυτό έχει και ίδια κατευθυντικότητα με το δίπολο λ/2), με προσαρμογή με δύο διπλωμένα κομμάτια λ/4.
> ...



Καλησπερα αγαπητε,
58 μηνυματα απο το 2005 ...
και μαλιστα, τα μηνυματα, "ενα κι ενα"

Λοιπον, αν και σε λαθος τοπικ, θα ηθελα πολυ να διαβασω απο σενα, το εξης
j pole, με και ανευ balun, ποια η διαφορα στην ακτινοβολια ?

Μηπως εχεις, σε συγκριση, τους λοβους των 5/8 - 1/4 - 1/2 -3/4 ?

Με την παραδοχη, οτι αυτες οι κεραιες, ειναι κυκλικης εκπομπης (ομνι), απο το λοβοδιαγραμμα τους, 
οι 5/8 και οι G.P, στις ποσες μοιρες , βγαζουν το μεγιστο της απολαβης?

Σε ευχαριστω, για την συμμετοχη σου, σε αυτο το τοπικ.

----------


## Acinonyx

Άνευ balun θα υπάρχει ροή ρεύματος από τη θωράκιση. Το ρεύμα αυτό δεν αναιρείται με το ρεύμα του κεντρικού αγωγού με αποτέλεσμα να εκπέμπεται και να επηρεάζει φυσικά το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας. Το πως θα το επηρεάσει εξαρτάται από πολλούς παράγοντες και είναι πρακτικά απρόβλεπτο.

Τα διαγράμματα ακτινοβολίας των κατακόρυφων κεραιών είναι σε γενικές γραμμές όπως αυτά που φαίνονται στην φωτογραφία παρακάτω:

verticalradpats.jpg

Το διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας εξαρτάται επίσης από το πλήθος, τη γωνία και το μήκος των radials.

Την κατεύθυνση του κυρίως λοβού την δίνουν οι κατασκευαστές είτε σε μοίρες είτε στο διάγραμμα.

----------


## electron

Nα προσθέσω επίσης ότι στην περίπτωση που η κεραία εκπέμπει χωρίς balun, η ροή του ρεύματος που παρουσιάζεται στη θωράκιση, οφείλεται στο λεγόμενο επιδερμικό φαινόμενο κατά το οποίο το ρεύμα, κυρίως στις υψηλές συχνότητες έχει την τάση να διαρρέεται στην επιφάνεια ενός αγωγού.
Όπως γίνεται αμέσως αντιληπτό από αυτό, δεν αρκεί να έχουμε απλά έναν επιτρεπτό λόγο στασίμων, αλλά θα πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να στραγγαλίσουμε και το ανεπιθύμητο αυτό ρεύμα το οποίο μας αλλοιώνει τον λοβό εκπομπής.

----------


## jeik

Ναι , αλλα  να προσθεσουμε οτι  αυτο  το  φαινομενο  με τις επιστροφες  μπορει  να  ''φτιαξει''  καλυτερο  λωβο  σε  καποιον  και  να εχει  καλυτερη εμβελεια  σε περιοχες  που τον  ενδιαφερουν , μιας  και  πρακτικα  κανεις  μεχρι τωρα  δεν  μπορεσε  να μιλησει  χειροπιαστα  για  τη  χρηση  του ή  οχι , ειναι  υποκειμενικο , υπαρχει  δεδομενο  οτι  θα  χαλασει  την εμβελεια ?.Δεν  ειναι  δεδομενο  οτι  καταστεφεται  ο  λωβος  ανευ  μπαλουν , ουτε οτι  εμφανιζονται  στασιμα , και  ειδικα  γι αυτο  το λογο (στασιμα) ποτε  δεν  αναγκαστηκα  να  φτιαξω  μπαλουν.

----------


## Γιώργος 231

> Ναι , αλλα  να προσθεσουμε οτι  αυτο  το  φαινομενο  με τις επιστροφες  μπορει  να  ''φτιαξει''  καλυτερο  λωβο  σε  καποιον  και  να εχει  καλυτερη εμβελεια  σε περιοχες  που τον  ενδιαφερουν , μιας  και  πρακτικα  κανεις  μεχρι τωρα  δεν  μπορεσε  να μιλησει  χειροπιαστα  για  τη  χρηση  του ή  οχι , ειναι  υποκειμενικο , υπαρχει  δεδομενο  οτι  θα  χαλασει  την εμβελεια ?.Δεν  ειναι  δεδομενο  οτι  καταστεφεται  ο  λωβος  ανευ  μπαλουν , ουτε οτι  εμφανιζονται  στασιμα , και  ειδικα  γι αυτο  το λογο (στασιμα) ποτε  δεν  αναγκαστηκα  να  φτιαξω  μπαλουν.



*Μητσε, μιλας ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΩΣΤΑ.*
Στις περισσοτερες ιδιοκατασκευες, και πολυ περισσοτερο σε τετοιες κεραιες οπου η χρηση μπαλουν
ειναι επιβεβλημενη, ο πραγματικος λοβος διαφερει απο αυτον της θεωριας.
Τωρα, το οτι διαφερει, ισως, να μας καλυπτει καλλιτερα ! ! !
Ειπαμε, εμεις *δεν ειμαστε επαγγελματιες, δεν εχουμε ουτε λογιστικα βιβλια, ουτε πελατες, ουτε ακροατες, αρα
μπορουμε να κανουμε πειραματα με την ησυχια μας.*

Δημητρη, το παρακατω θα το γραψω, οπως το λεμε σχεδον καθε φορα απο κοντα,
οταν κανουμε δοκιμες ή πινουμε τους καφεδες.
*"και δωρο να μας εκαναν τετραδες broadband σε ιστους τυπου "κατσε καλα", εμεις, 
παλι κατι περιεργο θα ανεβαζαμε για να δουμε πως ακτινοβολει ....*

----------


## electron

Γιώργο και Δημήτρη συμφωνώ μαζί σας. Τα όσα περιέγραψα πιο πάνω αφορούν καθαρά το θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο του φαινομένου της ακτινοβολίας, αν και στην πράξη έχω διαπιστώσει και ο ίδιος ότι ένα απλό διπολάκι με balun πάει καλύτερα. Βέβαια κατά περίπτωση αυτό μπορεί να μην ισχύσει και τους λόγους τους αναφέρω στο θέμα με το καλώδιο.

----------


## jeik

Ετσι  ειναι , ας  ανακαλυψουμε   κατι  που  δεν  εχει  βρεθει  ακομη , δεν  μας  καλυπτουν  τα  στερεοτυπα.

----------


## vagelis2424

ΓΕΙΑ σας παιδια, καλως σας βρηκα, δεν ξερω αν παραμενη το θεμα αλλα αν ξερεται κανενα μαγαζι εδω ελλαδα να πουλιεται αυτην εδωhttp://www.sirioantenne.it/prodotti_...8171189&idp=97
ευχαριστω

----------


## electron

Βαγγέλη θα την βρεις στον Μανιάτη. Radio 741

----------

